

Ask HN: putting an ad on reddit - vgcuwnkh

Hi, I'd like to put an ad on reddit but I don't have a US credit card and cannot make the payment.<p>Is there a way around it? If not, can someone help me? Please email me at zvov423@yahoo.com
======
pavel_lishin
I would contact them directly.

